# Titanium Rings



## BangleGuy

So I am taking the plunge and committing to have a pilot run made of metal ring cores (wedding bands) that would allow wood turners to make rings, just like my bangles. I ordered some titanium yesterday and spent time at the CNC shop working out some details. Given that there are so many sizes of rings (size 6 to 16 in 1/4 increments), what is the consensus on ring sizes and gender.

My thinking is that men will be more interested in buying these rings than woman (sorry Zoe!), and that the average men's ring size is a 10. So, I was thinking of having some size 9, 9.5, 10, 10.5 and 11's made. These rings would also be a little wider to get a good view of the wood.

Your thoughts would be appreciated! Thanks:thanx:

Eric:irishjig:


----------



## woodtickgreg

I think it's really cool! But I have no clue what my ring size is. Titanium looks really cool when you heat it with a torch, turns all kinds of cool colors! It would be kinda cool to make your own rings out of your own wood. Great idea buddy!


----------



## DKMD

Oh yeah! I think I would be interested in several depending on cost... Any ideas what you might be selling them for? Are you considering stainless as well?


----------



## NYWoodturner

Eric - Great idea ! I think it will be a big hit. I agree with your size assortment, at least to start. I also agree with David on the stainless. You could also reverse and take the titanium to the bangle side of this business as well... Just a thought - so when will they be available?


----------



## BangleGuy

DKMD said:


> Oh yeah! I think I would be interested in several depending on cost... Any ideas what you might be selling them for? Are you considering stainless as well?



Yes, I purchased some 316 stainless a couple months ago but have been holding off making ring cores while I built up my bangle inventory. My machining costs will be about the same as for the bangle cores, so I am guessing that the SS cores will be around $16 - $18 and the Ti cores around $26 - $28. It depends a lot on how many I can sell to offset the setup/tooling costs. I should have a better idea in a month or so.


----------



## BangleGuy

NYWoodturner said:


> Eric - Great idea ! I think it will be a big hit. I agree with your size assortment, at least to start. I also agree with David on the stainless. You could also reverse and take the titanium to the bangle side of this business as well... Just a thought - so when will they be available?



I looked into Ti for my bangles a while back and this stuff is about 10X the cost of SS or CU. The material alone was around $1100 per foot... I don't think I could sell too many of these! :rotflmao3: It would be way cool though and super lightweight. 

I did make some brass bangle cores and am hoping to make an ebony and brass bangle pretty soon. I am still stuck in remodel mode and my lathe is missing me! 

:thanx:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Joe Rebuild said:


> Love the idea! Zoe will not be happy when I get one and she does not :lolol:



Probably not the best of plans there Rob... Just saying...


----------



## Ancient Arborist

Eric, 
There are a few scrap companies that are here in Denver that occasionally have ti stock at a little above scrap prices. Depending on how much you need and your extrusion shape, it may save you some coin. You are going to need some REALLY tight eye burl for a ring bangle.....I may know a guy


----------



## NCWoodArt

I already turned some rings without metal cores. I was actually thinking of buying some premade stainless & Titanium rings & turn the od flat on my metal lathe & glue- seal the wood od to the band. Not sure it would have the finished look like the bangles do with the two pieces pressed into each other.

Let me know what you end up making I would buy at least 1 just for my own ring.

I attached a picture of a wide band amboyna 2 tone burl wedding band I turned a couple months ago.

Bill


----------



## BangleGuy

aerocustomsexotics said:


> I already turned some rings without metal cores. I was actually thinking of buying some premade stainless & Titanium rings & turn the od flat on my metal lathe & glue- seal the wood od to the band. Not sure it would have the finished look like the bangles do with the two pieces pressed into each other.
> 
> Let me know what you end up making I would buy at least 1 just for my own ring.
> 
> I attached a picture of a wide band amboyna 2 tone burl wedding band I turned a couple months ago.
> 
> Bill




Very nice ring! I really like the contrasting wood colors. I will keep y'all posted on my progress.


----------



## The_Architect_23

that sounds like a great idea!
id take a few size 5 us and a few size 10 us
19.7 mm and 15.6mm

keep me posted on price and avalibility 
i am ring challenged, smaller items are a pain, the core sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Kevin

I have a migratory arthritis that at times will swell my fingers (or wherever it attacks arms etc.) to way beyond their normal size. I have had to cut off two rings in my lifetime (swelled at night didn't remove ring before going to sleep).

You wouldn't catch me wearing a titanium ring. :no2: I'd have to off my finger. :yikes:

It will be cool for normal people though and I wish you the best on this new adventure.


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> I have a migratory arthritis that at times will swell my fingers (or wherever it attacks arms etc.) to way beyond their normal size. I have had to cut off two rings in my lifetime (swelled at night didn't remove ring before going to sleep).
> 
> You wouldn't catch me wearing a titanium ring. :no2: I'd have to off my finger. :yikes:
> 
> It will be cool for normal people though and I wish you the best on this new adventure.



You're right about the titanium. I remember a guy when I was in training... Smashed his hand with a titanium ring on... We took him to the OR and used the Midas Rex(badass pneumatic rotary tool) with a diamond burr to remove the ring before fixing his hand. It was not easy to cut the ring!


----------



## BangleGuy

Just think about the carbide rings! I suppose you would start whacking it with a hammer to get it off. Only a diamond bit would cut that one off.:teethlaugh:


----------



## TimR

Eric, I think the Ti or SS rings will be a big hit, and I suppose the only sticky part is the sizing. Ti seems to be very popular for wedding bands for men, but not sure if the perceived durability/resilience will be perceived as going down once you add wood to it...kind like defeating purpose of the Ti band, if you know what I mean. Some will likely buy just for the Ti color, and so won't be as fussy about 'taking a beating'.

I've made several wooden rings for family/friends, and always wished for some way to make more lasting, i.e all bangled up! 
Look forward to availability...I'll be interested in the SS for sure .


----------



## BangleGuy

Thanks for the thoughts! I will have a little R&D period while I work out the process. I will post my progress here on WB, and yes, with plenty of pics:teethlaugh:

:thanx:


----------



## NeilYeag

BangleGuy said:


> aerocustomsexotics said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already turned some rings without metal cores. I was actually thinking of buying some premade stainless & Titanium rings & turn the od flat on my metal lathe & glue- seal the wood od to the band. Not sure it would have the finished look like the bangles do with the two pieces pressed into each other.
> 
> Let me know what you end up making I would buy at least 1 just for my own ring.
> 
> I attached a picture of a wide band amboyna 2 tone burl wedding band I turned a couple months ago.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice ring! I really like the contrasting wood colors. I will keep y'all posted on my progress.
Click to expand...


Guys, a word to the wise on this stuff, I was in the Titaniium/Steel and Tungsten Carbide jewelry business both in the states and in China. If you are working titanium on a metal lather or cnc, you have to be very careful as the small shavings are actually quite flammable. This stuff can go up in a flash without warning under the right conditions. Heating a finished item like a ring ect, either in an oven or with a torch is not a problem. And as one post mentioned this is how you can get some rainbow coloration in the material.

A titanium ring can usually be cut off the finger with a normal jewelry ring cutter. But it must be cut off in two parts. A gold ring can be cut off in one place and in many cases it can be bent wide enough to remove it. The titanium can not be bent at all. 

By the way the plain ring blanks in China sell for US$3.00 to $5.00 per piece in qty. 

Neil


----------



## woodtickgreg

NeilYeag said:


> BangleGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aerocustomsexotics said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already turned some rings without metal cores. I was actually thinking of buying some premade stainless & Titanium rings & turn the od flat on my metal lathe & glue- seal the wood od to the band. Not sure it would have the finished look like the bangles do with the two pieces pressed into each other.
> 
> Let me know what you end up making I would buy at least 1 just for my own ring.
> 
> I attached a picture of a wide band amboyna 2 tone burl wedding band I turned a couple months ago.
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice ring! I really like the contrasting wood colors. I will keep y'all posted on my progress.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guys, a word to the wise on this stuff, I was in the Titaniium/Steel and Tungsten Carbide jewelry business both in the states and in China. If you are working titanium on a metal lather or cnc, you have to be very careful as the small shavings are actually quite flammable. This stuff can go up in a flash without warning under the right conditions. Heating a finished item like a ring ect, either in an oven or with a torch is not a problem. And as one post mentioned this is how you can get some rainbow coloration in the material.
> 
> A titanium ring can usually be cut off the finger with a normal jewelry ring cutter. But it must be cut off in two parts. A gold ring can be cut off in one place and in many cases it can be bent wide enough to remove it. The titanium can not be bent at all.
> 
> By the way the plain ring blanks in China sell for US$3.00 to $5.00 per piece in qty.
> 
> Neil
Click to expand...

Good info Neil!


----------



## NeilYeag

BangleGuy said:


> Thanks for the thoughts! I will have a little R&D period while I work out the process. I will post my progress here on WB, and yes, with plenty of pics:teethlaugh:
> 
> :thanx:



Hi just a quick follow up on this. I have been in the jewelry mfg biz for 35 years, my opinion is really no benefit / up side to titanium. Buy the 316L stainless blanks that can be machined by anyone, and use those for your jewelry. I think the market for mens band style rings is fairly small compared to the "body" jewelry market for ladies. Bangles as you already do, pendants and even earrings. I think your bangles are awesome, if I gave you some advice it would be to stick with ladies product. Make some fashionable neckware items, make a link bracelets with wood and steel, make an earring with wood and steel for ladies. Use some of the cast and stabolized stuff I have seen on other posts, with cool different colors and textures. This has a real market. My 2cents.
Neil


----------

